# Need Help With A "How To" Switch From One Website To Another



## fmdog44 (Jul 12, 2019)

Windows 10 using Internet Explorer or Google Chrome I am online with one site and it is sending me a code to use to register. So I go to my Earthlink directly without closing the site and retrieve the code. But I am having trouble going back to the original site to enter the code. I use the back arrow < but it keeps kicking me back to Earthlink before I can enter the code. Any suggestions?


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 12, 2019)

Here's what I do when in that situation.  I use the little thing that looks like a dash at the right hand top of the page to make the first screen hide, get the info I need from the second screen and then go back to the first screen by clicking on the browser button at the bottom of the page to bring the first screen back up.

I HATE Windows 10, and this is one of the reasons.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jul 12, 2019)

Open a new tab in the browser to log onto Earthlink.   Leave the first tab open.   Then just click between the tabs.


----------



## Mike (Jul 13, 2019)

If I ever have trouble going back to the original
web site, I place my cursor on the back arrow at
the top left of the screen and right click, that will
produce a drop down window with a list of all the
sites that I have visited lately, I then choose the one
that I want and left/normal click it, job done.

Mike.


----------

